# Pc to Wii Streaming media Server?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

im wondering if there is a streaming service that can allow my movies on my pc to be played on my wii.

is it possibly?

i know that there are for xbox/ps3 but not sure for the wii's.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

apparantly tversity will allow 
I use tversity to stream to TVs and other devices- but do not have a wii to try
TVersity - Home and its free

Install onto your PC, setup your folders and point the Wii browser at the URL


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

thank you.. it works


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i got it showing videos but its pixelating and i dont hear volume. Any settings i should change for my Wii?

my speeds are 20down and 2up.

will that be enough for me to stream movies down to my wii?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> my speeds are 20down and 2up.
> 
> will that be enough for me to stream movies down to my wii?


if you are streaming from your PC , then its the network speed and nothing to do with the internet speed 

so how good a connection is the wireless on PC and on the wii

run xirrus on the PC 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 

if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

Also another program i used to use is a program called orb Welcome - Orb
it streams anything you want over the local wifi network where the wii's internet browser can view it

regards 
Adam


----------

